# YardWorks snowblower keeps tossing auger belt. Trouble finding parts too...



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Sorry in advance for my long first post!

My 8.5hp Tecumseh powered YardWorks snowblower ( model 31AE6GKG515 ) is running great as I rebuilt the carb two years ago, but last season keeps throwing the auger belt once the auger touches any snow! It will idle and turn the auger fine with no load. I adjusted the belts last season to no avail, but didn't need it again so just put it away for the summer. Finally got it apart yesterday to get it working for this season now. 

I found the impeller bushing stiff as heck and grinding like stone and barely turning anymore. It looks like the bearing has been pushed into the mounting plate to far and both are garbage. The numbers I found for them are 741-0309 (also shows as 941-0309) for the bearing, and 790-00075 for the retaining plate for it. I can't find either of these up here in Canada so far.

The other issue I'm having is the belts are getting old, so I probably should switch them even just to have a spare on hand, but I'm having trouble finding the right ones as well. The auger belt is toothed and missing 2-3 teeth and getting hard, and the drive belt has a couple cracks on the drive surface and is hardening up as well.

I have two versions of the owners manual and it lists different belts in each though! I do not know if the belts are original as I was given this blower by a friend and its older. The only number I see is on the drive belt and it's 754-04088 and the actual measurements I made were 33"x1/4". The MTD site lists totally different belt that's 4" shorter and wider, and the second manual I have lists 754-0367 but says its 34.4" so I don't think it's right.
For the auger belt the manuals both list 754-04050 and one lists 954-04050A, but from what I've found they are the same so I think this is fine. I measured this belt to be 34 1/2"x1/2" though which is 1/2" shorter then the manuals list.

Any ideas where I can find these parts in Canada, *especially the impeller bearing and it's mounting plate*?? MTD Parts Canada doesn't show them in stock.

Think fixing this bearing/plate issue will fix the belt tossing? The impeller assembly turns nice and smooth out of the housing, so I'm thinking it will.

Thanks for any help or advice anyone has in getting the parts and/or fixing this issue, and again sorry for the long first post!


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Picture of the bearing/plate (bearing is pressed into it bad and has bent plate!):


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Ebay.ca


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

I checked eBay and cheapest I could find was $185+CDN for the bearing/plate/2 belts. Way to expensive. 



Jackmels said:


> Ebay.ca


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Manual = 3rd link here: Yardworks Snow Blower - Model 31AE6GKG515 | MTD Parts

Part 21 741-0309 Self-aligning bearing





Auger Impeller Bearing Replaces MTD 741 0309 941 0309 741 0310 941 0310 10265 for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for Auger Impeller Bearing Replaces MTD 741 0309 941 0309 741 0310 941 0310 10265. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca





Part 23 790-00075 Bearing Housing 1.85 ID 





MTD Troy Bilt Yard Man 790 00075A Housing Bearing for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for MTD Troy Bilt Yard Man 790 00075A Housing Bearing. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca





Used Bearing + Housing








MTD TROT-BILT SNOW BLOWER AUGER BEARING ASM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MTD TROT-BILT SNOW BLOWER AUGER BEARING ASM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





Maybe get the belts at an auto parts store?
Part 58 754-04050 Belt .5 x 35.0" Lg.
Part 59 754-04088 Belt .25 x 33.0" Lg.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF.
looks like tabora found the help you needed, that your machine is a rebranded mtd so parts interchange with ease 
good luck


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

your bearing is here for $19.99 part #741-0309

i have ordered parts from this place many times.....

you shouldn't need to replace the plate...






White MTD Yardman Yard Works Snowblower Parts Canada


Retail and Wholesale outlet for replacement snowblower and snow thrower parts for brands like Ariens, Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Honda, John Deere, Mastercraft, Murray, MTD, Noma, Sears, Sno King, Tecumseh, Toro, Troy Bilt, White, Yard Man, Yardworks



www.c-equipment.com





or amazon.....



Amazon.ca : 741-0309


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The reason it is throwing the belt is because it is old/worn. Probably stretched some too.
Having a good bearing helps too.

As long as you have the augers out and are buying parts, I would replace the bucket bearings too.
If they are worn the whole impeller shaft and augers wobble some.
If they are like mine all they are is a piece of plastic. Looks like yours are too?
Just did mine and what a difference it made.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

eBay wants exchange, import charges, duties, shipping, taxes etc. Cheapest I was able to find it all there is about $160 CDN all in.  Amazon I don't have any luck buying from up here and most places showed stuff as unavailable and similar pricing to eBay.

I saw that place jerryvvv, but wasn't sure if it was legit, so it's good to hear it is, thanks! I will email them to see if they can get everything. The plate is bent, so figured as it's only worth $9 CDN I'd replace it while I have it all apart.



jerryvvv said:


> your bearing is here for $19.99 part #741-0309
> 
> i have ordered parts from this place many times.....
> 
> ...


Local places want $25-30+ for each belt alone! Why are prices so stupidly high up here?! 
One place I went to today said they should be able to get the plate + bearing and boths belts for about $75 CDN tax in, which is fine to me. They are gonna call me tomorrow and let me know how long it will take to get. If not I'll see what c-equipment.com has like jerryvvv mentioned...

Thanks all for the help so far


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Icarus said:


> eBay wants exchange, import charges, duties, shipping, taxes etc. Cheapest I was able to find it all there is about $160 CDN all in.


Wow, that's crazy! All 4 new items including shipping to me here in Maine totals only $36.08 USD. If you can't get them yourself up there and want to purchase them and have them shipped here, I'd be happy to repack them and send them on to you at cost. I've done it before for others au nord de la frontière...


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

I appreciate that offer greatly tabora, thanks very much. I'll give this local place a shot first to get them as the $70-75 CDN price they gave me seemed reasonable enough, and I emailed the place jerryvvv mentioned too... Thanks


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> The plate is bent, so figured as it's only worth $9 CDN I'd replace it while I have it all apart.


that plate is SUPPOSED to be bent,

your new one will bend when you install it too

the bend is acting like a "spring" to hold the bearing tight


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> that plate is SUPPOSED to be bent,
> 
> your new one will bend when you install it too
> 
> the bend is acting like a "spring" to hold the bearing tight


Crap, really? Both shops I went to yesterday said the bearing is almost pushed through the plate as you can see in the picture and it has a weird bend in the one side. One suggested flattening it out (other then the lip the bearing sits in.)

This bearing is almost pushed through plate on mine:









VS this one in good condition:


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I think you are making this way too hard. There is nothing special about the bearing or that plate. Farm equipment couldn't be maintained without a good supply of those. The bearing is just a 3/4" spherical AG bearing and the plate is just a flat spherical 2 eared bearing flange although you may need to clearance for that notch slightly or adjust the bolt center to center. Head down to your local bearing house or well stocked auto or farm supply and a good parts man should be able to set you up. If they stock the bearing with the locking collor, that's OK just don't use the collar. [Often the bearing with the collar is less expensive that the one without.] Volume sales can lower the price. I've given you some common numbers to start with but confirm dimensions before you order. Take the belts to the auto parts store and have them measured on a belt stretcher.

RA012RRB








47MST


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

This chart may help someone in the future, Take the P off the front of the number and you have an easily cross- referenceable part number. Also note that the letter G in the part number indicates a greaseable bearing. This chart is only for the bearings with the curved outer body AKA spherical. 

AG bearing chart.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks deezlfan. I'm trying to do this properly so I don't have to redo it again and again or replace the machine, not making it to hard I don't think. "local bearing house or well stocked auto or farm supply" places up here there aren't common at all that I can find. I can only dream of having the availability of parts for projects like these and automotive ones I like to work on like they do down there in the USA. :/
I have the part numbers I need now so just a matter of finding them without paying $160 CDN+!!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> "local bearing house or well stocked auto or farm supply" places up here there aren't common at all that I can find.


Well EVERY economy in the world rides on bearings and it is inconceivable that you can't find a supplier.. 

I gave you an alternative to paying $160cdn and if you want to dismiss it within seconds of reading it, that's fine. The info I supplied will help someone else in the future.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

I didn't dismiss it at all. Thank to the people that replied I know what to look for now, so am doing that, but trying to keep it reasonably priced as well which I can't do on aBay/Amazon up here it seems. So I need to search around...


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> This bearing is almost pushed through plate on mine:


that is not almost pushed through, its normal,

buy a new plate if you want, its cheap, but certainly not nessessary from what i see


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok thanks again jerryvvv  I'm just waiting on a local place to give me info on if they can get this stuff, if not I'll be ordering from c-epuipment as they were nice enough to email me that they had all these parts...

You guys have been a huge help, thank you!


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> Ok thanks again jerryvvv  I'm just waiting on a local place to give me info on if they can get this stuff, if not I'll be ordering from c-epuipment as they were nice enough to email me that they had all these parts...
> 
> You guys have been a huge help, thank you!



they are a great place, i have ordered from there 10 or more times, the guys name is Bernard

they ship canada post and provide a tracking number


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree with Jerry, they are probably the best Canadian online parts suppliers for small equipment parts. 
I ordered a muffler, belt, friction disc, impeller bearing, auger and axle bushings for my 52 year old Ariens this past spring. Prices are quite reasonable and shipping was one or two weeks. All items seemed to be of decent quality.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Icarus said:


> Sorry in advance for my long first post!
> 
> My 8.5hp Tecumseh powered YardWorks snowblower ( model 31AE6GKG515 ) is running great as I rebuilt the carb two years ago, but last season keeps throwing the auger belt once the auger touches any snow! It will idle and turn the auger fine with no load. I adjusted the belts last season to no avail, but didn't need it again so just put it away for the summer. Finally got it apart yesterday to get it working for this season now.
> 
> ...











Ball bearing MTD 741-0309


Ball bearing MTD 741-0309




www.rpmpieces.com


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I have found RPM and C Equipment both good sources, but at times their prices are a bit high.
I also use E-Bay and Amazon.ca (Prime member) at times.
MTD Canada is a good source as well, and Jacks Small Engines also ships to Canada.. Lawn Mower Parts | Small Engine Parts - Jacks Small Engines


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone. This local place is supposed to have all the parts Monday (today) and the bearing plate on Wednesday. Their prices were decent ($10 more then c-equipment) and they are local in case I have any issues. I'll give this a chance and see how it works Wednesday and if things fall thru I'll go with c-equipment for sure as he was helpful via email


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

They got everything but the bearing plate. They said it was back ordered and don't know when its going to be available. I wish they had called me and let me know 

I should have just ordered this all from c-equipment in the start when you guys said they were good, instead of waiting for these local ppl anyways (at first they said Monday, so figured give them a chance)... :/


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Should I worry about the new smaller belt being about 1mm thinner and narrower then the old one?! It's a Stens 33x1/4" belt (tiny thin!), but was surprised the old one was a bit more beefy...

I need figure out this bolt that broke as well when I seperated the halves to get at everything, it is not coming out with acetone/atf mix, looks like I'll most likely have to drill it out :/


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

I got cleaning up and greasing and oiling everything today and by the time I knew it, it was all back together with the new belts and bearing with the old bearing retainer plate (I flattened it out)!

All seems good so far. but it seemed fine before as well until it hit any snow! :/

Only thing I'm worried about now is when you pull the auger handle in to engage it, it makes a squawk noise briefly. I tried all sorts of adjustments to the auger belt and it still does it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Icarus said:


> when you pull the auger handle in to engage it, it makes a squawk noise briefly.


Nothing wrong with that... Just like an aircraft tire going from 0 to 150 MPH upon touchdown.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok, thanks. It never did it before so wanted to make sure it wasn't going to hurt it...


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> Should I worry about the new smaller belt being about 1mm thinner and narrower then the old one?! It's a Stens 33x1/4" belt (tiny thin!), but was surprised the old one was a bit more beefy...


yes i would be concerned

which belt are you referring to?....drive or auger?

a belt that is more narrow, even by the slightest amount, will sit further down in the pulley, this causes more slack in the belt and it may not be tight enough,

this is the reason i always buy OEM belts from the manufacturer


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> yes i would be concerned
> 
> which belt are you referring to?....drive or auger?
> 
> ...


Yes, the auger belt. I tried adjusting it many ways and it makes the noise every time.

The auger belt looks to be as good as the old one (size wise,) it was the drive belt that is slightly smaller.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> The auger belt looks to be as good as the old one (size wise,) it was the drive belt that is slightly smaller.


does it drive okay?

the noise from the new auger belt should go away after a few uses


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> does it drive okay?
> 
> the noise from the new auger belt should go away after a few uses


Yes it drives fine. Only when augers is engaged does it do it.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

We were supposed to get 10-20cm of snow but it ended up being just wet slush :/ lol... Still don't know if this is working right :/


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

I guess I won't worry about this noise till something breaks? I've adjusted it till it doens't turn to snug and it still squawks engaging the auger...


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> I guess I won't worry about this noise till something breaks? I've adjusted it till it doens't turn to snug and it still squawks engaging the auger...


did you not read my last post?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes, just wasn't sure if I should worry or not. I've tried running it for about an hour now off/on now and its still there.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Icarus said:


> Yes, just wasn't sure if I should worry or not. I've tried running it for about an hour now off/on now and its still there.





jerryvvv said:


> did you not read my last post?


Yeah. That.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

ok


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

We still haven't gotten any snow worth pulling this out for yet... I have no clue if its fixed or not yet, lol


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Finally got ~12" of snow to test it out in! The auger still makes that squeal when engaged. Auger makes like a ticking noise when turning as well, though the auger front gear was free and smooth when I put it back together. I dunno what it is...


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

A comment on which bearing is correct. (My apology in advance to all for the long, detailed, but I hope relevant, post.)

I'm doing some pro-active maintenance on my 2003 8.5 hp YardWorks model 31BE6C3G515 blower. One of the items that I'm considering is the impeller shaft bearing. It's not showing any sign of excessive wear, but while I have it all apart why not replace. It's the same part number as mentioned in posts above (741-0309, or 941-0309), but I'm finding two different bearings being presented with that same number.

This is the MTD listing Ball Bearing - 941-0309 | MTD Parts CA, which appears the same as my original.










In contrast (and as just one example), post #23 above links to Ball bearing MTD 741-0309, which shows










having dimensions
I.D. 3/4 "
O.D. 1-13/16 "
Height 15/16 " 

Note that this one has set-screws. But more significant, I think, is the 15/16" height ; my original is 27/32", i.e., lower by 3/32".

In my unit the bearing sits in the opening of the back of the front assembly, and is also held in place by a bearing retainer.

This is what it looks like, and is similar to the second photo in post #13 above except mine has a splined-end impeller shaft.










The auger pulleys are mounted on a splined adapter that slides down on the shaft and _rests on the top of the bearing._










The result is the end of the auger shaft being about 1/32" below the adapter.










When the pulley is installed on the adapter and the large retaining washer and bolt are tightened, the bolt pulls on the impeller shaft. The impeller shaft can move up only to the extent that the transverse auger shaft bushing mounts can move along with the auger transmission, and that's determined by the holes holding the auger shaft end bushings. In my case they're slotted and the photos above are with the auger shaft as far back as possible. Consequently, when the 1/32" gap is closed by tightening the retaining bolt (torque spec about 24 ft-lb), that places a radial preload on the bearing. (Note that when the bearing retainer plate is fastened down, this small gap might be reduced.)

However, if the higher bearing is used, when the bolt pulls the impeller shaft up, that adds significantly more axial preload, and it seems to me could lead to premature failure of the bearing, and perhaps the thrust bearing in the transmission gear case and auger shaft end bushings.

So as I ponder replacing the bearing, I wonder if we have to be more careful of which bearing is installed if longevity is still a concern. 

Am I looking at this correctly? Could it be that the adapter plate should be several 32's above the end of the shaft before tightening the bolt?

@Icarus Do you recall which type of bearing you received from the supplier?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

Mine came with a collar with the set screws but I didn't have to use it in my application. I only used it twice after doing this work very briefly and there is still noise so I'm not sure its even fixed to be honest, but got no more replies here and no more snow to test it in...

My bearing was dry as a bone and almost pressed out of the retainer for some reason as you can see in the pictures in previous posts in this thread. I couldn't turn it at all by hand when I first pulled it off, and it took a bit to get it to move and turned like it had stones in it, so replacing it was the only way to go for sure...


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Icarus said:


> Mine came with a collar with the set screws


So if I understand, the bearing is the one with the set screws that are part of the attached collar, as in the second photo above, or was the collar a separate part? 

I decided to do the maintenance because of what I read here about older machines (as in your case), but to my surprise, it was very much the opposite. The pulleys and pulley adapter slipped off, as did the bearing. I had some resistance to getting the roll pins holding the impeller on the shaft, but with those out, the impeller moved with application of some penetrating oil and light tapping. The bearing spins smoothly and quietly, and probably could still be used, but if I change other bits (the auger shaft end bushings are showing wear and will be changed) might as well get it all back to near new.

I read about the new noise when engaging the auger, but didn't have much to add. But now that I've observed the difference in the bearings, and thinking (overthinking?) about their potential significance. it has me wondering . . .


----------



## Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

I was told the spacer isn't used much anymore, but that I'd see it on there if I did need it. If you take the spacer off it, looks like the first one you posted, but with a recess cut into the protrusion that the spacer sits on.
Sorry I'm not to much help, I haven't even looked at the snowblower since like February...


----------

